# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  info su abbonamento al commercialista telematico

## soleluna2588

ma l'abbonamento al commercialista telematico consiste nel riceve la rivista cartacea oppure tramite mail?
Caro Sciuto hai stuzzicato la mia curiosità e chissà che non mi abboni al più presto!?!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma l'abbonamento al commercialista telematico consiste nel riceve la rivista cartacea oppure tramite mail?
> Caro Sciuto hai stuzzicato la mia curiosità e chissà che non mi abboni al più presto!?!

  Il Commercialista Telematico non è una rivista cartacea.
L'abbonamento - che costa 100 euro + iva - permette di consultare tutti gli articoli riservati che trovi sul sito (oltre 1.200 l'anno....), ovvero un articolo a meno di 10 cent, nonchè:
1)  	La possibilità di avere risposte gratuite ai quesiti di diritto societario e in tema di iva in edilizia;
2)  	Lo sconto riservato agli abbonati sull'acquisto dei prodotti del Commercialista Telematico: manuali, software, videoconferenze, formulari e moduli, e-book, corsi. 
Non credo sia possibile aggiungere altro ....

----------


## roby

> (oltre 1.200 l'anno....), ovvero un articolo a meno di 10 €cent, nonchè
> Non credo sia possibile aggiungere altro ....

  i 1.200 articoli riservati agli abbonati pubblicati nell'anno 2009, sono diventati quasi 1.700 nell'anno 2010....
e tutto per 100 euro all'anno!!! (compresi tutti gli articoli degli anni precedenti...)
cosa dobbiamo fare di più?????  :Smile: 
ecco.... a proposito...  :Smile: 
consigli da darci per migliorare?
Cosa è che frena nel fare l'abbonamento a soli 100 euro????  :Smile: 
qualcuno (nel senso più di una persona) mi ha detto che costa troppo poco... un prezzo basso sminuisce il valore.... è vero???

----------


## pipelly

... posso aggiungere che fare l'abbonamento è un interesse innanzitutto per chi lo fa.  Non è un dicorso commerciale. Sicuramente esiste, ed è logico che ci sia, un interesse economico di chi gestisce il sito, ma da utente posso assicurare che l'abbonamento vale assolutamente i soldi spesi.
Per Roby, credo che ti ti ha detto che l'abbonamento che costa poco sminuisce il valore non ha tutti i torti. Anche secondo me il prezzo di 100 euro è troppo basso per la qualità degli interventi, personalmente lo farei anche se costasse il doppio,  ma penso anche che il prezzo basso favorisce un numero maggiore di utenti e  più cresce la comunità più si riesce ad avere un bel gruppo di amici targati commercialista telematico.
Ciao. :Wink:

----------


## paolab

ma davvero nel 2010 sono stati pubblicati 1689 articoli? 
data la qualità e quantità degli approfondimenti che pubblica il commercialista telematico secondo me il prezzo giusto per l'abbonamento annuale sarebbe di almeno 180 euro

----------


## p3rn1

> ma davvero nel 2010 sono stati pubblicati 1689 articoli? 
> data la qualità e quantità degli approfondimenti che pubblica il commercialista telematico secondo me il prezzo giusto per l'abbonamento annuale sarebbe di almeno 180 euro

  Anche solo per il forum, si tratta di un ottimo strumento...ecco, a proposito: se aumentasse la spesa per voi "ricchi" professionisti va bene, ma per noi "poveri" praticanti non c'è qualche bella offerta lancio??  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche solo per il forum, si tratta di un ottimo strumento...ecco, a proposito: se aumentasse la spesa per voi "ricchi" professionisti va bene, ma per noi "poveri" praticanti non c'è qualche bella offerta lancio??

  
Cioè ?? Meno di 100 euro l'anno ?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## p3rn1

> Cioè ?? Meno di 100 euro l'anno ?

  Bhe, tipo per i praticanti potrebbe essere 99,00 euro...tutto un altro sapore...la magia del marketing!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Il Commercialista Telematico non fa mai operazioni di "marketing"....è sempre schietto e sincero....perchè si vende grazie alla sua "qualità"!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## yoghi

Buon giorno, mi scuso per la banalità, ma stamattina ho tentato di sottoscrivere l'abbonamento al CT e volendo pagare col bollettino postale mi chiedevo dove trovare gli estremi per la compilazione.
Vorrei chiedere inoltre se tutti i documenti accessibili con l'abbonamento sono anche stampabili oltre che leggibili.
Grazie.

----------


## roby

> Buon giorno, mi scuso per la banalità, ma stamattina ho tentato di sottoscrivere l'abbonamento al CT e volendo pagare col bollettino postale mi chiedevo dove trovare gli estremi per la compilazione.
> Vorrei chiedere inoltre se tutti i documenti accessibili con l'abbonamento sono anche stampabili oltre che leggibili.
> Grazie.

  Ciao!! Grazie per la tua segnalazione. Questo ci permette di precisare che gli estremi per il pagamento (sia postale che bancario) vengono inviati via mail subito dopo la richiesta di sottoscrizione dell'abbonamento.
Ti confermo che tutti i documenti sono anche stampabili
Altri dubbi??  :Smile:

----------


## yoghi

Perfetto... grazie!

----------

